# Baustellenmodul - Schnurlos an MPI/DP ?



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Juni 2007)

Guten Abend,

gibt es eigentlich eine baustellentaugliche Technik, um eine S7 schnurlos zu programmieren? Man könnte sich manchmal viel Zeit und sehr viel Lauferei ersparen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## SPS_Fuzzy (8 Juni 2007)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

die Möglichkeit gibt es. Ich selbst nutze Sie seit ca. 2 Jahren und Sie wurde auch hier erst vor kurzem unter folgendem Link:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13821&highlight=wlan
diskutiert.

Das ganze funktioniert bis ca. 50-100m Reichweite wenn man den Acesspoint bei Linien in der Mitte der Anlage platziert.

Es ist sehr schön wenn man auf einmal in der Lage ist Endschalter selbst zu testen ohne einmal quer durch die Produktion rufen zu müssen oder mit Sprechfunkies zu arbeiten (falls man Überhaupt jemanden findet der weiß was ein Ini oder Endschalter ist und ihn womöglich auch noch betätigen kann 


Ein weitere Vorteil ist das man bei unübersichtlichen Anlagen vor Ort sein kann und exakt sieht wie die Reaktion des Antriebs ist den man gerade startet bzw. das sich nicht doch wieder ein Mechaniker hinter deinem Rücken in die Maschine geschlichen hat...

Allerdings kann WLAN jederzeit die Verbindung verlieren, über dieses Risiko sollte man sich beim Arbeiten mit Steuern/Var oder ähnlichen Dingen stehts bewußt sein!!!


Viel Spaß beim Testen!



MfG SPS_Fuzzy


----------



## seeba (8 Juni 2007)

Und wenn's Geld kosten darf, dann bitte LANCOM. 

http://www.lancom-systems.de/LANCOM-IAP-54-Wireless.113.0.html
http://www.lancom-systems.de/LANCOM-XAP-40-2.390.0.html

Und um dann von Ethernet auf MPI oder DP zu kommen einfach einen NetLink (an die Stromversorgung des NetLinks denken, wenn man irgendwo anders als an der CPU hängen will) nehmen.

http://deltalogic.de/pbhw/netlink/netlink-pro.htm


----------



## Hallo- (8 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wie wäre foldendes? 

http://www.schildknecht.info/?navi_id=12&content_id=40


----------

